# Agressive Lounging and growling



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I don't have any suggestions but wanted to say, they are Beautiful!!!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Have you tried obience classes? A structured environment where all the dogs are under control might give your dog a chance to get used to other dogs being around. I have a rescue boy that is similar. He just wants to lunge and bark/growl also at the other dogs when we are out walking on a leash. Since I've been in classes with him, he's really calmed down a lot. I think they weren't socialized a lot when they were young more than the attack by the pit bull. Some dogs just didn't learn how to react to other dogs when they were young. It does take time and it is possible it may never completely go away. Have you tried playing fletch or some other game to blow off steam before going out?


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Have you considered working with a trainer on this issue? There are people here who will have some tips for you, but I believe it is a very tough thing to have success with. My parents have a female lab that has been attacked while out walking several times and they had trouble with her doing the same type lunging, growling and barking at strange dogs while walking on leash. Their trainer had them work with a pocket full of treats and basically the minute she saw a strange dog, had her sit for a treat, a distraction and to de-sensitize her. It's worked fairly well and now whenever she sees a strange dog she will generally sit and look at my mom or dad expectantly for her treat. 

Try using the search feature at the top of the page, type in the term "dog aggressive on leash" or some similar combinations and you will find several old threads from members who deal with this issue. I wish you luck.


----------



## Golden4Life (May 6, 2009)

no advice, but they are gorgeous!!


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for all of the advice... She was in thearpy and socialization classes right after the attack which was before we got them - but I guess that it didn't help. I have tried using the treats to distract her... but with 2 dogs they both want to get the treats... now when we are walking all both dogs want are the treats and are not that interested in walking... Thanks for the compliments also...


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

Also regarding playing with her before walks... she has arthritis and has trouble playing to much. So when we play alot then she doesn't really want to walk...


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

I would try a private training facility that specializes in reactive dogs. We have a couple in our area so I'm sure there must be something around you. Most dog clubs are not equiped to handle, but if you can find a good trainer/behavior specialist that uses positive reinforcement techniques it might help.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

My dog trainer friend would tell you to walk them separately with head collars.


----------



## Varmin41 (Aug 17, 2012)

Here is a really good video showing a method of working with dog aggressive dogs and counter conditioning them. 

Dog Aggressive | Videos | Dr. Sophia Yin, DVM, MS


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

The training facility I go to has a Control Unleashed class going on at the same time as my class. I've watched the trainer (she's excellent) and it seems like something that would benefit a dog like yours. You can probably find a CU class near you.


----------



## Nate&Tom (Sep 7, 2011)

Thanks for the additional info..


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

This is late and I hope you are well on your way to finding a trainer to work with on this problem.... 

But our collie won't necessarily lunge at people/dogs/things, but he does do a thing where he doesn't want to turn his back on something that's spooked him. Or somebody. And he essentially will challenge people and dogs because he really stares them down and will bark his head off at them. 

It's part of his wiring and I assume it got that bad because he was bullied a bit by the other collies while at the rescue. That and as he was owned by an older couple, I assume that it is also a socialization thing. If these dogs don't get out for too many walks where they will see strangers and strange things that spook them or excite them, there is a lot of training and conditioning ahead of them before it all becomes boring old hat to them. 

How I manage it is switching him over to my other side (I walk both dogs together) and I maintain his focus and remind him not to bark and correct him when he tries to go into staredown mode. 

This generally works, but if he does get a few barks out at people, I am quick to tell them he's a big mouthed collie and sorry. 

Try to stay ahead of him. If he is out of control right now and manages to actually lunge, you need to walk him alone for a while and really focus on training him to walk nicely. You do not need to put special collars on for that. Just assume that he will lunge, and stop him before he does. 

Good luck!


----------



## golden_eclipse (Apr 1, 2011)

I would think teaching her to "heel with attention" would help a lot. If she is so focused on you that she doesn't notice the other dogs, than she can't growl and jump at them. 

Its tough at this age to make a huge improvement in what seems to be ingrained in her at such a young age. But I'm sure you can take steps to improve the quality of her life and walks you go on.


----------

